# FDA"s Brewers Grain Proposal



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am scratching my head at why the FDA has any say on what I feed my cows? Brewer's grain is as safe and sanitary as any feed product out there.

http://www.wcsh6.com/story/news/local/portland/2014/03/27/feed-fight/6971559/

Brewers can not afford to dry the grain. They basically give it away. I can have it delivered for $54 per ton. Someone sees dollar signs somewhere for this to now become an issue after hundreds of years being fed.

Glad to see it is not a done deal and there is opposition against the policy.

If it is banned as feed I will just order it for fertilizer.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

OK, so this got my attention, don't have any livestock now so it isn't directly affecting us, but just wondered what the 'problem' was. Searched the internet and couldn't find the 'reason'. If a fairly quick search doesn't give me lots of specific details my thinking turns to just a scheme for some group to see huge financial benefit to the detriment of others. (Specific details do too but that's another story) How in the world has any form of life managed to survive without the government micromanaging every item in our lives?

As for ordering it for fertilizer, probably there is some agency that will want it processed and packaged so it won't endanger the soil.

Shelia


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow! Stupidity (along with greed I assume) never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I was posting at same time as above post. I completely agree with Sheila. Someone is gonna make some $$ at someone elses expense. Usually who foots the bill?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If they pass that it is just the tip of the iceburg.Alot of the ethanol plants sell distillers grain and corn fruectose plants produce gluten.Very similar products to brewers grains.Alot is also fed wet shipped directly to feedlots.Why spend the $$ drying it if you don't need to?Some is dryed for shipping and storage.

Ethanol and fruectose would be many times the size of the brewing industry.Most ethanol plants use 100,000 bu per day here.They are just huge stills,lol.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My brewers grain comes from Cartersville, Ga. The Bud plant there makes 24 tons per hour. It would cost a fortune to dry the grain for resale.

There is a cattle farm just north of the Bud plant that feeds 500-600 loads per year, 24 tons per load. He would have to go out of the cattle business if forced to feed dried grain.

I can feed 1,000 lb. per day at $31. This is basically the same cost as one round bale per day. I will put out 4 rolls and a thousand pounds of wet grain.

If I had to feed 1,000 lb of pellets my cost would be $175 per day.

$175 per day of 12% pellets vs $31 per day at 30% protein. No brainer.

Take away my brewers grain and my cows will just get 5 rolls of hay rather than 4 and grain.


----------

